# Gibeonite Covenant Gained By Perfidious Strategem Wherein The Godly Were Deceived By The Show Of Ant



## Saiph (Sep 26, 2005)

Joshua 9 reveals the account of the covenant made by Joshua with the Gibeonites.




> A deputation of the Gibeonites, with their allies from three other cities (Josh. 9; 17), visited the camp at Gilgal, and by false representations induced Joshua to enter into a league with them, although the Israelites had been specially warned against any league with the inhabitants of Canaan (Exo_23:32; Exo_34:12; Num_33:55; Deu_7:2). The deception practiced on Joshua was detected three days later; but the oath rashly sworn "by Jehovah God of Israel" was kept, and the lives of the Gibeonites were spared. They were, however, made "bondsmen" to the sanctuary (Jos_9:23).
> 
> - Easton Bible Dictionary






> Jos 9:12-13
> 
> Here is our bread. It was still warm when we took it from our houses as our food for the journey on the day we set out to come to you, but now, behold, it is dry and crumbly. These wineskins were new when we filled them, and behold, they have burst. And these garments and sandals of ours are worn out from the very long journey."



These artifacts of their deception might be called a false sacrament. For by them, mercy on mans terms, and not God's terms, was granted. (cf. Deut. 7:2 and Deut. 20:10) Several warnings are seen herein.

1. We would be wise to test the spirits before commiting our trust to them.

2. We should be wary of our affections so that we do not fall prey to the show of antiquity or outward appearances. (Something is not true merely on the fact that it has been taught for a thousand years.)

3. We should not be hasty in making covenants or joining in league with those whom we have no history. 

4. The Gibeonites offered no terms to the treaty themselves. So we must beware of those who seek peace on any terms.

5. We should be always careful to keep our oaths before God, and not take His name in vain, even when we have declared them foolishly like Jepthah.

[Edited on 9-26-2005 by Saiph]


----------



## turmeric (Sep 26, 2005)

Good grief! That's a Puritan title! You gotta make the S's look like f''s though.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Good grief! That's a Puritan title! You gotta make the S's look like f''s though.




That's a short one!


----------

